# أجهزة الليزك والليزر (منقول للفائدة)



## أشرف الحسن (3 مارس 2010)

*شرح بالصور لعملية تصحيح البصر بالليزر*​



*1*​

*تبدأ عملية الليزك بوضع المشرط الإلكتروني على العين وتثبيته بدقة.*​




*




 *​



*2*


*بتحريك المشرط الإلكتروني في اتجاه السهم يتم ازالة الغشاء الرقيق*


*الذي يغطي القرنية. *​


*



 *​


*3*


*يقوم الطبيب بازالة الغشاء بواسطة ملقط معقم ووضعه جانباً لتكون*


*القرنية معرضة لاشعة الليزر للمرحلة التالية. *


*4*


*يتم تسليط أشعة الإكزيمر ليزر داخل أنسجة القرنية والتي تكون*


*محسوبة بعدد محدد لازالة السمك المطلوب من سطح القرنية *​


*



*​


*5*


*تتم العملية بإعادة الغشاء الرقيق مكانه كما كان قبل العملية.*


*



 *


*جهاز القطع الإلكتروني من انتاج شركة visx *​


*



*​


*



 *


*



 *


*



 *


*مشاكل ممكن ان تحدث *​

*كأي عملية جرحية فإن هناك بعض المشاكل التي من الممكن ان*


*تحدث خلال مراحل العملية مثلاً في مرحلة قطع غشاء القرنية*


*وبالرغم من انه جهاز عالي الدقة والتطور الا ان قد تكون عملية*


*القطع غير مكتملة مما قد يسبب تأخير العملية لفترة تزيد عن 3 اشهر*


*لحين التحام الغشاء مرة اخرى او ان تكون عملية القطع اعمق من*


*الطلوب ولو ان هذا نادرا حدوثه او ان القطع كان غير منتظم او*


*ان اعادة الغشاء لم يكن في المكان الاصلي تماماً. كما انه من الممكن*


*ان تحدث بعض المشاكل خلال تسليط اشعة الليزر فقد يحدث ان تكون*


*كمية الليزر اكثر او اقل من المطلوب بالضبط كما انه من الممكن ان*


*يحرك المريض عينه اثناء الليزر كل هذه احتمالات نادرة الحدوث لان*


*العملية يسبقها فحص دقيق جداً لتحديد دقيق لكل متعلقات العملية.*​

*لماذا يختـار البعض إجـراء عملية تصحيح البصـر ؟ *


*لا يوجد أحد لا يتمنى الرؤيـة بدون الاعتمـاد على النظـارات*


*الطبية أو العدسات اللاصقـة ، حيث يقـوم أحدنا من فراشـه*


*فيرى ساعته ويعرف طريقه دون أن يتحسس مكان النظارات الطبية*


*أو العدسات اللاصقة . الكثيرون يتمنون مزاولة رياضتهم المفضلة*


*ككرة القدم أو السباحـة دون متاعب ومخاطر وضع النظارات*


*أو العدسات اللاصقة أثناء اللعب . البعض يعملون في مجالات تتطلب*


*دقة وسلامة النظر بدون نظارات طبية أو عدسات ، مثل رجال الأمن*


*والطيارين والرياضيين والمضيفـات. والبعض الآخر لا تصلح له العدسات*


*اللاصقة بسبب وجود حساسيـة أو جفاف في العين بسبب قلـة إفراز*


*الدموع، كما أنه لا يحبذ الظهور بالنظارات الطبية أو يفضل حرية الحركة*


*بدون التقيد بالنظارات أو العدسات وتلبي عملية تصحيح النظر بالليزر*


*كل هذه الرغبات بنجاح كبير . *


*كيف يقـوم الليـزر بعلاج قصـر النظـر ، طول النظر واللابؤرية ؟ *


*بدأ العلاج بالليزر في أوروبا منذ منتصف الثمانينات، وقد تم منذ*


*تلك الفترة وحتى الآن علاج مـا يزيـد عن عشرة ملايين شخص*


*من مختلف دول العالم وبنسبة نجاح تزيد عن 95% . يجري حاليـاً*


*نوعان من العمليـات لعــلاج قصر النظر باستعمـال الليزر هي*


*عمليـات “الليزك”وعمليـات “الليزر” وفي الحالتين يعتمد الجهاز*


*على إصدار أشعة فوق بنفسجية تستطيع تغيير التحدب الخارجي*


*للقرنية دون إحداث أي تلف في الأنسجة المحيطة ، حيث تقوم أشعة*


*الليزر المبرمجـة مسبقاً بواسطـة الكومبيوتر بحد كميات محدودة من*


*أنسجة سطح القرنية (يقل سمكها عن سمك الشعرة الرقيقة) وبذلك*


*تصل العين إلى قوة التركيز المتوافق مع طولهـا وبالتالي يتم تصحيح*


*البصر والاستغناء عن النظارات الطبية والعدسات اللاصقـة . *


*ما الفرق بين الليزر والليزك و أيهما افضل لعلاج حالتي ؟؟ *


*بجميع العمليات يتم استعمال نفس جهاز الاكسايمر ليز ولكن الفرق*


*بين الليزر والليزك هو موضع العلاج في عمليات الليزر يتم علاج*


*السطح الخارجي للقرنية بالليزر وقد اثبتت الابحاث انها طريقة علاج*


*مأمونة وفعالة في درجات النظر البسيطة أما في الدرجات العالية فقد*


*وجدت الابحاث ان عمليات الليزك تعطي نسبة نجاح أعلى ويتم فيها*


*الاستغناء عن النظارات بصورة اسرع وأدق وفي هذه العمليات يتم*


*إستعمال الليزر لعلاج الانسجة داخل القرنية*


*( بدلا من السطح الخارجي ) بعد إستخدام جهاز آخر مساعد يسمى*


*المايكروكيراتوم *


*هل حـالتي مناسبة للعلاج بالليـزر ؟ *


*حتى نضمن نسبة نجــاح عـالية فلا بد من اختيار الشخص المناسب*


*بدقة وذلك عن طريق إجراء فحص مسبق في العيادة لقياس درجة*


*قصر النظر، طول النظر والإستيجماتيــزم وللتأكد من خلو العين من*


*الالتهابات الخارجية والداخليـة وبعد ذلك يتم إجراء تصوير طوبوغرافي*


*للقرنيـة وهو فحص بسيط وضروري يتم بواسطتـه تحديد الشخص*


*المناسب للعلاج ودرجة عيوب الإبصار بدقة شديدة بواسطة الكومبيوتر . *


*هل هنـاك عمر محدد للشخص المطلوب علاجـه ؟ *


*لا نستطيع العلاج قبل سن الثامنة عشر عامـاً ولا يوجد حد أعلى للعمر*


*وينبغي الأخذ بعين الاعتبـار أن يكون قصر النظر قد استقر عند المريض*


*حتى يكون هناك جدوى من العملية . *


*مـا مـدة العمليـة ؟ *


*العلاج بالليزر لا يحتـاج إلى الإقـامة في المستشفى لان العملية بسيطة*


*جدا . فبعد أن توضع قطرات في العين لتخديرها يستلقي المريض تحت*


*جهــاز الليزر لمدة تتراوح من*


*10 الى 50 ثانية فقط وبعد ذلك يعود المريض الى بيته *


*هل يسبب العلاج بالليزر أي ألـم ؟ *


*العلاج بحد ذاتـه لا يسبب أي ألم ولكن بعد عملية الليزر ولمدة يومين*


*ينصح المريض بعدم التعرض للضوء العالي لأنه قد يضايقه . هناك قطرات*


*توصف للتقليل من أي شعور بعدم الارتياح في هذه الأيام الأولى بعد*


*العلاج بالليـزر. *


*أمـا في حالة عمليات الليزك او السوبر ليزك يكون عدم الارتياح هذا*


*لفترة الساعات الثلاثة الأولى فقــط بعد العــلاج لأن السطح*


*الخارجي للقرنيـة لم يلمسه الليزر وبالتالي فإن المريض يستطيع العودة*


*لحياته العادية بكل سهولة في اليوم التالي للعملية . *


*ما نسبة نجاح العملية ؟ وهل تتراجع نتيجة تصحيح البصر بالليزر مع*​*

مرور الوقت ؟​*

*نسبة نجاح العملية هي حوالي 95 % ، وهذا يعني انه اذا اختير المريض*


*المنــاسب الذي تصلح درجة قصر نظره للعلاج بالأكسايمر ليزر فإن*


*نسبة حدوث نقص بحدة النظر مرة أخرى لا تتعدى خمسة بالمائة*


*وفي هذه الحالـة من الممكن إجراء جلسة ثانية للعلاج بالليزر لتصحيح*


*الجزء البسيط المتبقي من درجات قصر النظر وبسهولة . *


*هل يحتمل أن يؤثر العلاج بالليزر تأثيرات جانبية على أجزاء أخرى*​*

في العين غير القرنية المطلوب علاجها ؟​*

*الاكسايمر ليزر عبارة عن أشعة غاية في الدقـة والتخصص ويتحكم*


*في تشغيلها الكمبيوتر ولا يتعدى تأثيرها الأنسجة المطلوب علاجها . *


*إذا كنت استخدم العدسات اللاصقة قبل العملية ما الذي ينبغي أن أفعله ؟ *


*يجب عليك عدم استخدام العدسات اللاصقة قبل الفحص الطوبوغرافي*


*وعملية الليزر لفترة تتراوح من عدة أيـام*


*في حالة العدسات اللينة *


*و لعدة أسابيع في حالة العدسات الصلبة . *​

*هل هناك تعليمات خاصة بوضع مستحضرات التجميل ؟*
*يجب عدم وضع مستحضرات التجميل لمنطقة العين يوم العملية وبعدها*
*لمدة أربعة أيام *​ 
*أشرف الحسن*​*
*


----------



## وينك تعال (9 أبريل 2011)

شرح رائع .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmadba (9 أبريل 2011)

مشكوررر على الشرح


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (12 أبريل 2011)

thank you very much ,it is very useful for us


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (26 فبراير 2013)

أشكرك أخ/ أشرف حسين وأدعوه سبحانه وتعالى أن يبارك لك في علمك ووقتك وأن يجنبك كل مكروه وأن يحفظك وينفع بك ويزيدك من علمه لأنك تؤديه كما يجب فأنت بإختصار مبدع .


----------

